# S-Scale parts - FREE



## bruceclouette (May 14, 2013)

Hello -

I am an O-scaler, but for some reason I came across some S-scale parts when cleaning up my hobby area. If any wants these, I will send them along. They are BTS brass parts for an EMD F3/F7 type diesel:

36" fan covers
winterization hatch
steam generator stacks

If you can use these, I will send along what I have. But please email me with your address. I don't check this forum, so can only respond to email messages.

If you can think of some other way to get rid of these parts, let me know. It seems not worth it to put on eBay.

BRUCE CLOUETTE
[email protected]


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice offer, Bruce ... much appreciated by the gang here.

TJ


----------

